

Young blood to be used in rejuvenation trial - amelius
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329831.400-young-blood-to-be-used-in-ultimate-rejuvenation-trial.html

======
mike_ivanov
Nothing is new.
[http://www.exilpen.net/neuigkeiten/texte/vampire.html](http://www.exilpen.net/neuigkeiten/texte/vampire.html)

------
irixusr
I cringe at the thought this will work.

My first thought when I first heard about this a few months ago was comment in
bad taste I had made to a Libyan about why Italy would never get rid of
Berlusconi he'll never die; he'll just start harvesting organs from young N.
Africans (Italy invaded and traditionally had a colonial relationship with
Libya).

At the time I meant it tongue in cheek. Now we've found out that injecting
ourselves with baby smoothies reverses ageing. Great.

